# (x) girls are the most beautiful in the world !



## doman

Hi to all !
I'm newbie here and I would like to know how do you speak in your native language this sentence: 
*"(x) girls are the most beautiful in the world. "*
(x) is your native land.
Thanks !

Women, they are so beautiful, aren't they ?


----------



## Neutrino

Swedish:
*"(x) flickor/tjejer är de vackraste i världen"*


----------



## Aurin

German:
Deutsche Mädchen sind die schönsten auf der Welt.(German girls)
Deutschlands Mädchen...... (Germany´s girls)


----------



## doman

Vietnamese

*"Con gái Việt nam đẹp nhất thế giới."*

I'm a bombastic man.


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian*:
Le ragazze/donne italiane sono le più belle del mondo!


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Assuming x is the nationality of the language:

Russian:
*Русские девушки самые красивые мира*

Norwegian:
*Norske jenter er de vakreste i verden*


----------



## Whodunit

Neutrino said:


> Swedish:
> *"(x) flickor/tjejer är de vackraste i världen"*


 
Since (x) was supposed to be the nationality:

*"Svenska flickor/tjejer är de vackraste i världen."*

or with the genitive of "Sverige," although I don't think people would really use it:

*"Sveriges flickor/tjejer är de vackraste i världen."*


----------



## Dudu678

_¡Las chicas españolas son las más guapas del mundo! 

_No offense, but this is not necessarily true .


----------



## Etcetera

Lemminkäinen said:


> Assuming x is the nationality of the language:
> 
> Russian:
> *Русские девушки самые красивые мира*


Let me make a small correction: it should be в мире, not мира. 
I'll also give the transliteration of the phrase: R*u*sskiye d*e*vushki s*a*mye kras*i*vye v m*i*re.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Спасибо, &c. 

Might as well add the nynorsk version of the phrase (first one was bokmål Norwegian):

*Norske jenter er dei vakraste/venaste i verda*

French: 

*Des filles françaises sont les plus belles du monde*


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:*
*Türk kızları dünyanın en güzel kızlarıdır.*


----------



## Dudu678

Lemminkäinen said:


> French:
> 
> *Des filles françaises sont les plus belles du monde*


Shouldn't that be *les *_filles?_


----------



## irene.acler

Dudu678 said:


> _¡Las chicas españolas son las más guapas del mundo!
> 
> _No offense, but this is not necessarily true .



Eheh, ésto vale para todas, y todos


----------



## Whodunit

Dudu678 said:


> Shouldn't that be *les *_filles?_


 
Yes, that would sound better to me, too.

Here's the Latin version:

*Puellae Romanae pulcherrimae mundi sunt.*


----------



## Outsider

Fun question! 

In Portuguese:

*As raparigas portuguesas são as mais bonitas/belas do mundo.* (--> Portuguese girls).

Also likely:

*As mulheres portuguesas são as mais bonitas/belas do mundo.* (--> Portuguese women).


----------



## Joannes

In Dutch: *Belgische/Nederlandse meisjes zijn de mooiste van de wereld.*


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

.النساء العربيات هن أجمل نساء العالم
(_an-nisaa'u 'l-`arabiyyaatu hunna ajmalu nisaa'i 'l-`aalami_)
[Arab women are the most beautiful in the world.]


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:

日本の女の子は、世界一美しい。
Nihon-no onnanoko-wa sekai-ich utsukushii.
Girls of Japan are the most beautiful in the world.


----------



## übermönch

Yiddish
די אידישע מײדעלעך זײַנען די שיינסטע אויף דער וועלט!​Di yiddishe meydelekh zaynen di sheynste oyf der Velt!


And now, as standard German has been called by aurin already:
Frankonian German (Ourreweller dialect):
Ourrewellâ Mёhdsche sin di schäjnste ûff deâ Wёld!


----------



## coconutpalm

中国女孩是世界上最漂亮的女孩！zhong1 guo2 nv3 hai2 shi4 shi4 jie4 shang4 zui4 piao4 liang4 de nv3 hai2!
or in a self-evident way: 中国女孩最漂亮！zhong1 guo2 nv3 hai2 zui4 piao4 liang4!

In former times, 女孩nv3 hai2 might be replaced by 姑娘gu1 niang, which is old-fashioned.


----------



## DearPrudence

Lemminkäinen said:


> French:
> 
> *Des filles françaises sont les plus belles du monde*


 


Dudu678 said:


> Shouldn't that be *les *_filles?_


Yes: *"Les filles françaises sont les plus belles du monde"* (French girls ...)
Or:
*"Les Françaises sont les plus belles femmes du monde"* (French women)


----------



## daoxunchang

coconutpalm said:


> 中国女孩是世界上最漂亮的女孩！zhong1 guo2 nv3 hai2 shi4 shi4 jie4 shang4 zui4 piao4 liang4 de nv3 hai2!
> or in a self-evident way: 中国女孩最漂亮！zhong1 guo2 nv3 hai2 zui4 piao4 liang4!
> 
> In former times, 女孩nv3 hai2 might be replaced by 姑娘gu1 niang, which is old-fashioned.


 
中国女孩是世界上最漂亮的！sounds more "proud" to me


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Lietuvaitės - pačios gražiausios pasaulyje!


----------



## Iceman12

ICELANDIC!!!
Íslenskar konur eru þær fallegustu í heimi    Þ read as th and æ read as I


----------



## zaigucis

Latviešu meitenes ir visskaistākās pasaulē! *(Latvian girls)*


----------



## doman

Wow ! It's so nice from all of you ! 
I wish I could understand all languages as I can get the beautiful in every word what says about our mothers, sisters...and of course  , our sweethearts. 

Thank you and keep it going on


__________________
Be Good ? Be Bad ? The best is Just Be !


----------



## anni_bs

In danish:

Danske piger er de smukkeste i verden!


----------



## albondiga

Outsider said:


> Fun question!
> 
> In Portuguese:
> 
> *As raparigas portuguesas são as mais bonitas/belas do mundo.* (--> Portuguese girls).



Question for the brasileiros: would you also use the word "*raparigas*" or would you be more likely to use a different word? (*garotas*, *meninas*,* minas*, etc.)  I guess they're all interchangeable to some extent (like in every language!) but I'm just wondering if *raparigas *is particularly used by Portuguese rather than Brazilians...


----------



## Maja

Serbian:
Srpkinje su najlepše (devojke /žene) na svetu!
Српкиње су најлепше (девојке /жене) на свету!


----------



## joselomx21

Las mexicanas son las mujeres más hermosas del mundo.


Las más bellas alrededor del globo terraqueo


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish:
*Suomalaiset tytöt ovat maailman kauneimpia.*


----------



## betulina

In *Catalan*:

"Les noies catalanes són les més boniques del món!" (Catalan girls)

"Les dones catalanes són les més boniques del món!" (Catalan women)


----------



## Moviefans

So many languages exist! Amazing! Many I cannot even name.

How about the Irish way of this expression?


----------



## tanzhang

In tagalog:

napakaganda ang mga pinay sa buong mundo!
Filipina girls are the most beautiful in the whole world!


----------



## bobocescu

In Romanian:

Fetele din Romania sant cele mai frumoase fete din lume!!!!!!


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi:*

भारतीय औरतों दुनिया में सब से खूबसूरत औरतों हैं 
_(bhaartiy aurtoN duniyaa mai sab se khuubsuurat aurtoN haiN)_
[Indian women are the most beautiful women in the world]

*Urdu:*

پاكستانى عورتوں دنيا ميں سب سے حسين عورتوں ہيں
_(paakistaani aurtoN duniyaa mai sab se hasiin aurtoN haiN)_
[Pakistani women are the most beautiful women in the world]

*Gujarati:*

ગુજરાતી સ્ત્રીઓ દુનિયામાં બધા કરતા સુંદર સ્ત્રીઓ છે
_(gujraati streeo duniyaa maaN badhaa kartaa sundar streeo Che)_
[Gujarati women are the most beautiful women in the world]


----------



## Anatoli

elroy said:


> Arabic:
> 
> .النساء العربيات هن أجمل نساء العالم
> (_an-nisaa'u 'l-`arabiyyaatu hunna ajmalu nisaa'i 'l-`aalami_)
> [Arab women are the most beautiful in the world.]


Can I kindly request the Palestinian Arabic version as well? 

Linguist786, I heard that Hindi and Urdu are close but not that close 



> ...
> Mandarin Chinese:
> 中国女孩是世界上最漂亮的女孩！
> Zhōngguó nǚhái shì shìjiè shàng zuì piàoliàng de nǚhǎi!
> ...
> 女孩 nǚhǎi,  姑娘 gūniang
> ...


I wish to make the pinyin look more appealing to the eye (replacing numbers with tone marks):


----------



## Celoriu

*Asturian: *_¡Les rapaces asturianes son les más guapes del mundiu!_


----------



## linguist786

Anatoli said:


> Linguist786, I heard that Hindi and Urdu are close but not that close


I don't understand that comment.


----------



## Anatoli

Thanks to Daoxunchang. I accidentally made an error in pinyin tone marks, here's the corrected version:

中国女孩是世界上最漂亮的女孩！
Zhōngguó nǚhái shì shìjiè shàng zuì piàoliàng de nǚhái!



linguist786 said:


> I don't understand that comment.


I mean Urdu and Hindi look very close using your transliteration, that's all


----------



## linguist786

Anatoli said:


> I mean Urdu and Hindi look very close using your transliteration, that's all


I see. I thought your comment was meant sarcastically at first!

Yes, Hindi and Urdu are very close actually. They are in effect the same language, with a handful of vocabulary individual to each one. I could go on about it all day, there's been a thread or two on it too


----------



## kios_01

tanzhang said:


> In tagalog:
> 
> napakaganda ang mga pinay sa buong mundo!
> Filipina girls are the most beautiful in the whole world!


 
I think it should be:

*Ang mga Pilipina/Pinay ang pinakamagagandang babae sa buong mundo.*

Just a suggestion


----------



## Outsider

albondiga said:


> Question for the brasileiros: would you also use the word "*raparigas*" or would you be more likely to use a different word? (*garotas*, *meninas*,* minas*, etc.)  I guess they're all interchangeable to some extent (like in every language!) but I'm just wondering if *raparigas *is particularly used by Portuguese rather than Brazilians...


In Brazil, you would say _moças_ or _garotas_. Or _mulheres_. _Minas_ is colloquial, I believe.


----------



## Yak

übermönch said:


> Yiddish
> די אידישע מײדעלעך זײַנען די שיינסטע אויף דער וועלט!​Di yiddishe meydelekh zaynen di sheynste oyf der Velt!
> 
> 
> And now, as standard German has been called by aurin already:
> Frankonian German (Ourreweller dialect):
> Ourrewellâ Mёhdsche sin di schäjnste ûff deâ Wёld!


 
actually it's "shenste" (with an "ayin" in the yiddish).


----------



## suslik

ESTONIA:
"Eesti tüdrukud on kõige ilusamad maailmas."


----------



## nooij

*Afrikaans:* _,,(Suid-)__Afrikaanse meisies is die mooiste __in die wêreld."_ or _,,(Suid-)Afrikaanse nooitjies is die mooiste in die wêreld."_

Instead of 'Suid-Afrikaanse', you can also say 'boere-': i.e._ 'boeremeisies' _or _'boerenooitjies'_.


----------



## Selyd

In Ukrainian:
*Українські дівчата найкращі в світі*. /Ukrayins'ki divchata naykrashchi v sviti/


----------



## nooij

Although I am not fluent in the language, I have quickly translated the sentence to West Frisian - and I'm pretty sure it's correct.

_"Fryske famkes binne de moaiste fan de wrâld!"
_


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Οι Ελληνίδες είναι οι ομορφότερες του κόσμου»
i eli'niðes 'ine i omor'foteres tu 'kozmu
"the Greeks [feminine nominative plural] are the prettiest of the world"
or
«τα κορίτσια στην Ελλάδα είναι τα ομορφότερα του κόσμου»
ta ko'ritsia stin e'laða 'ine ta omor'fotera tu 'kozmu
"the girls in Greece are the prettiest of the world"


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: Българските момичета са най-красивите на света.


----------



## nooij

Orlin said:


> Bulgarian: Българските момичета са най-красивите на света.


 
The Latin transliteration would then probably be 'Bălgarskite momicheta sa nay-krasivite na sveta', in case people are wondering.


----------



## Orlin

nooij said:


> The Latin transliteration would then probably be 'Bălgarskite momicheta sa nay-krasivite na sveta', in case people are wondering.


Yes, indeed!


----------



## nooij

Orlin said:


> Yes, indeed!


 
Thank you!  I'm never too sure if I'm right when it comes to transliterating from Cyrillic to Latin and vice-versa.


----------



## shineteen

Les noies catalanes són les més guapes del món!
(In catalan )

Oh yeah!


----------



## Favara

shineteen said:


> Les noies catalanes són les més belles/boniques/maques del món!
> (In catalan )
> 
> Oh yeah!


"Guapes" no existeix en català, fill.


----------



## shineteen

Favara said:


> "Guapes" no existeix en català, fill.


"Filla", sóc una noia, jeje, i tinc 14 anys. 
Ja ho he pensat, això que m'has corregit, però com avui en dia es parla molt col·loquialment, doncs... Un "despiste" xD.


----------



## nooij

shineteen said:


> Les noies catalanes són les més guapes del món!
> (In catalan )
> 
> Oh yeah!


 
Interesting. So perhaps that's where the Afrikaans word 'nooi(tjies)' comes from.  

And perhaps my own surname, too.


----------



## Havfruen

Danish:

*Danske piger er de smukkeste i verden! 

*Look at my profile pic to get an idea


----------



## Fericire

Here in Brazil, we would say: 

"As moças/meninas brasileiras são as mais belas do mundo!" - for girls/teenagers
"As mulheres brasileiras são as mais belas do mundo" - for woman


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

České holky jsou nejhezčí/nejkrásnější na světě.


----------



## vianie

In Slovak, the most common version is:

Slovenské dievčatá sú najkrajšie na svete.


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian *

A magyar lányok a legszebbek a világon.


----------



## Penyafort

Favara said:


> "Guapes" no existeix en català, fill.





shineteen said:


> "Filla", sóc una noia, jeje, i tinc 14 anys.
> Ja ho he pensat, això que m'has corregit, però com avui en dia es parla molt col·loquialment, doncs... Un "despiste" xD.



_Guapes _existeix i està acceptat pels diccionaris (Què hi farem )


The problem is, this sentence could actually be said in a variety of forms in Catalan, and all of them are correct.

(Literary) *Les noies catalanes són les més belles del món.*​(Spoken, as in Catalonia)* Les noies catalanes són les més maques*/*boniques*/*guapes del món.*​(Spoken, as in Valencia)* Les xiques valencianes són les més boniques*/*guapes del món.*​(Spoken, as in Majorca)* Ses al·lotes mallorquines són ses més boniques*/*polides des món.*​(Spoken, as in French Catalonia)* Les minyones catalanes són les més boniques del món.*​(Spoken, as in Alghero) *Les minyones alguereses són les més belles del món.*​


----------



## Penyafort

Aragonese:

*As mesachas aragonesas son as más polidas/bonicas d'o mundo.*​
Esperanto:

*La esperantistaj knabinoj estas la plej belaj sur la tero.*​*La knabinoj de la Tero estas la plej belaj de la tuta universo.*​


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> (Spoken, as in Catalonia)* Les noies catalanes són les més maques*/*boniques*/*guapes del món.*


In the Montsià, Baix Ebre and other areas of Tarragona province, they say xicotes instead of noies.

If I'm not wrong, in Basque it would be Euskadiko neskak munduko ederrenak dira.


----------



## apmoy70

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek:
> ...
> «τα κορίτσια στην Ελλάδα είναι τα ομορφότερα του κόσμου»
> ta ko'ritsia stin e'laða 'ine ta omor'fotera tu 'kozmu
> "the girls in Greece are the prettiest of the world"


Apologies for quoting myself, but an alternative of «κορίτσι/-ια» [ko̞ˈɾit͡s̠i]*** (neut. nom. sinɡ.)/[ko̞ˈɾit͡s̠ça] (neut. nom. pl.) is *«κοπέλα/κοπέλες»* [ko̞ˈpe̞la] (fem. nom. sinɡ.)/[ko̞ˈpe̞le̞s̠] (fem. nom. pl.) = *«Οι κοπέλες στην Ελλάδα είναι οι ομορφότερες του κόσμου»* [iko̞ˈpe̞le̞s̠͜ ˌs̠tine̞ˈlaða ˈine̞ i.o̞mo̞rˈfo̞te̞ɾe̞s̠ ˌtuˈko̞zmu].
«Κοπέλα» comes from the Byzantine neuter diminutive noun *«κοπέλι(ο)ν» kopéli(o)n* that described the younɡ servant irrespective of sex < masc. *«κόπελος» kópelos* --> _younɡ manservant_ < Lat. cūpella, _cupel_. In MoGr «κοπέλα» is the _younɡ woman_, the _lass_. The neuter «κοπέλι(ο)ν» has survived only in Cretan as *«κοπέλι»* [ko̞ˈpe̞li] and describes the _younɡ man_, the _lad_. 

***ΜοGr neut. *«κορίτσι»* [ko̞ˈɾit͡s̠i] --> _younɡ ɡirl, younɡ woman, lass_ < Byz.Gr. neuter diminutive *«κορίκι(ο)ν» koríki(o)n* (idem) of the Classical fem. noun *«κόρη» kórē*. «Κορίκι(ο)ν» from a reanalysis of diminutive forms: Classical Greek «πέρδιξ» pérdĭks (fem.), _partridɡe_ > Byz.Gr. neuter diminutive *«περδίκι(ο)ν» perdíki(o)n* --> _perfectly healthy, up and about_ (MoGr «περδίκι» [pe̞rˈðici]); Byzantine «σχολάριος» skholários (masc.), _member of the Scholæ Palatinæ_ > neuter diminutive *«σχολαρίκι(ο)ν» skholaríki(o)n* --> _earrinɡ as symbol of status or rank_ > MoGr *«σκουλαρίκι»* [skulaˈɾici] (neut.) --> _earrinɡ_.
«Κορίκι(ο)ν» > «κορίτσι» after the process of palatalization of [k] before the high front vowels in Late Byzantine/Early Modern Greek and subsequent affrication of the palatal stop [c] > [t͡s̠],  known as _tsitacism_ (or tsitakism).


----------

